# Very First Hike



## KonaKoffee (Sep 23, 2013)

We live about 1/2 mile from a beautiful lake so I decided to take Kona. She has horrible carsickness and anxiety about the car. So I thought this was close enough for her. She did ok but she drooled a lot. 

The best part is she did wonderful on her hike. We must have walked about 45 min. Didn't plan on it being that long but we got a little lost on the trail. We encountered several people with big hats, walking sticks and a few dogs including a shepherd. She was cautious but not freaked out. I was proud of her. 
She almost lost her cookies on the way home but we pulled in the driveway just in time. Phew!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Beautiful dog and scenery! Wish we had a place like that, that was close .


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Very cute pup! Hope the car sickness improves, have you tried giving a few saltines?


----------



## WendyM (Aug 21, 2013)

We took Morgan on her first hike about a week and a half ago and she was just the best thing ever. My husband was walking her and she kept looking back around him at me like "Can you believe this???" It was her first time putting her paws in the river and if we had let go of the leash, she'd probably still be in there. We didn't let her swim because WE weren't prepared to swim, but I think she would have gone for it. So much fun to expose them to new things like that. Your pup is beautiful.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Very nice pics! Where is this?? We go hiking a lot but we've never been or knew about this place.


----------



## KonaKoffee (Sep 23, 2013)

Carriesue said:


> Very nice pics! Where is this?? We go hiking a lot but we've never been or knew about this place.


It's just Lake Poway.


----------



## KonaKoffee (Sep 23, 2013)

WendyM said:


> We took Morgan on her first hike about a week and a half ago and she was just the best thing ever. My husband was walking her and she kept looking back around him at me like "Can you believe this???" It was her first time putting her paws in the river and if we had let go of the leash, she'd probably still be in there. We didn't let her swim because WE weren't prepared to swim, but I think she would have gone for it. So much fun to expose them to new things like that. Your pup is beautiful.



It's a bummer because nobody can swim in the lake because it's a drinking source. Only fishing, which we enjoy there. I need to research a lake that dogs can go play in. We do have the beach which may try soon. 

Her favorite thing was snatching up horse poop.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

*car sickness*

Very cute pup!

As for the car sickness. When in the car was she able to see out of the windows at all time or was she laying down? I ask because my parents had a shih tzu that would get car sick and it was because she couldn't see where they were going and got motion sickness. Once they held her up at chest level so she could see she never got sick.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful dog, and that looks like such a fun outing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

